# What do you do with left over feeders ?



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya all

I just wondered, what do you all do with feeder insects that your lizards don't eat?

I've been throwing them out but ive heard that others put them back in the box to re gut load, is this ok? I was worried about contamination & hygiene but am I wasting food needlessly?

I'm talking about mealworms, calciworms, Dubais & locusts and they could have been in with my Leo, crestie, or rankins! All in bowls except the locusts :whistling2:

Heather


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

If they don't eat them then just put them back, it won't harm anything and will save you wasting money.

When you say you throw them out, do you mean you kill them and bin them, or throw them live outside?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh killed and binned  I know it's illegal to throw them outside


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

if you have any rodents they love them:2thumb: my hamster goes crazy for them


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

pippin9050 said:


> if you have any rodents they love them:2thumb: my hamster goes crazy for them


Nah, well only guinea pigs and they are strictly veggie munchers lol they'd run a mile from a mealworm


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok i see you have a lot of birds my chickens love crickets too


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

pippin9050 said:


> ok i see you have a lot of birds my chickens love crickets too



I tried that lol, they looked at me like 'MOM YOU TRYING TO POISON US' :devil:

Thats why I ended up binning them


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

oh ok well im out of ideas:lol2:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Fry em up and eat them! Waste not want not!!! Lol. 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you worried about contamintation maybe set up another tub to re gut load them and chuck them back to the animals next feed? 

I just put them back in the tub, but there are rairly left overs with mine :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

I host an insect tea party, with tiny cups and everything.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW...Im surprised your chickens don't like crickets....
I can't walk into the garage (past our hens current run) with a tub of crickets in my hand without her banging around for her share !!!

as for the original question... my greedy lot never leave anything so I don't have that problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

REDDEV1L said:


> WOW...Im surprised your chickens don't like crickets....
> I can't walk into the garage (past our hens current run) with a tub of crickets in my hand without her banging around for her share !!!
> 
> as for the original question... my greedy lot never leave anything so I don't have that problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have birds, not chickens  my birds are zebra finches, a canary and some parrots, so all seed and fruit eaters really


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Carnivorous plants


----------

